# sr20det swap into 90' se



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

hello everyone.. i'm basically new to the nissan scene. i've been big into hondas for along time. i finally decide that into order to get big hp numbers(w/honda) i would have to spend big bucks to go fast. so instead i decide to buy a nissan 240sx and swap in a sr20det. this would be my first swap non-honda so i am looking for some tech support.... i was wondering:
1. how much would a complete sr20 swap cost (front clip)?
2. what all would i need beside what comes with the clip?
3. what kind off hp numbers would i be looking at stock?
4. would i be using my stock tranny or the one that comes with the sr.?

i'm pretty much doing the research now. i have some other mods i'm looking to do before the swap. such as struts, racing springs, strut braces, anti-roll bars, wheels, lsd, and body work/paint job... thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

ProjectH213 said:


> I was wondering:
> 
> 1. how much would a complete sr20 swap cost (front clip)?
> 2. what all would i need beside what comes with the clip?
> ...


1. Front clip's range from $2500 and higher....S13 redtop front clips being the cheapest. S13 blacktops are generally newer and more expensive. S14's next, and S15's after that.

2. High flow fuel pump, new clutch, boost guage, all fluids, filters, belts, plugs, and a general knowledge of wiring. (Im sure Im missing something).

3. If you buy an S13 engine you can expect 205 crank hp....if your engine is fresh, and your car/engine is completely stock. My friend is putting down 248hp/271lbs with a front mount, boost controller, K&N, GT-Spec exhuast, down pipe, and @ 14lbs on the stock T25.

4. You would use the SR tranny.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

thanks for the help. a friend of mine has an sr redtop in his 240. i just don't have the time to get over to his work before he gets out to talk to him about what i need and what not... with the front clip is everything just plug and play after u swap the motor or do u have to still do wiring? i figuring so since the jdm is rhd. i'm just trying to compile info so i don't do the swap and find myself sitting there with my thumb in my ass. in order to feel confident doing a swap i like to beable to walk through the whole swap in my head and anything i'm skepical about i do so more research on. thanks for the help once again and if anyone else has anything to add feel free...


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

ProjectH213 said:


> with the front clip is everything just plug and play after u swap the motor or do u have to still do wiring?


Yes you still have to re-wire. Since your car is LHD your harness would be WAY to long with the uncut JDM harness. And since youll be using a lot of the USDM electronics youll need to alter the harness to work with the USDM plugs.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

how intense is this wiring? i've swapped fuel injected motors into car that were ment to be carburated (88' honda prelude). i just got done swapping a motor in my civic that has four injectors, when my civic motor originally had 2 injectors. so i have a basic understanding of swaps with wiring involved. does anyone have a site with a write up for this swap on it..?

p.s. i really love this site. everyone on here is so friendly. unlike the honda forums that i'm use to. everyone on there is just looking to flame on other people and give them false information... thanks for letting noobs like myself feel welcome.. :thumbup:


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

ProjectH213 said:


> how intense is this wiring?


I think its only 10 wires that youd have to soder, and, the wiring diagrams (drawing's) are all over the net.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

i believe it its a common swap for the 240.. but what are some reliable web sites that cover it..? i'm talking about sites that you yourself or someone you know have used with no problems..


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

ProjectH213 said:


> i believe it its a common swap for the 240.. but what are some reliable web sites that cover it..? i'm talking about sites that you yourself or someone you know have used with no problems..


Heavythrottle.com is very informative, and, is very trust worth as far as ordering parts/engines online. In reality HT is just a middle man as far as their engines go. When my neighbor ordered his from them it actually came from a shop in Ft. Lauderdale. So the best choice would be to find someone locally, if not, your stuck with the middle man option.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah that would be my best bet but there is no one around here that sells imported motors... i think after christmas i'm just going to put money away and start on the body(paint), suspension, and wheels then look into swapping the motor. i'm planning on going to flordia for vacation in feb. or mar. so i'll check out what places are charging down there for the sr w/complete swap... maybe i'll just go that route if i can find a good price for a repitable place... if it weren't for christmas i would have been able to take care of everything i said earlier and been saving for my swap as we speak....


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

does anyone have a write up on another site for the wiring involved in an sr swap..? or would it just be extending the ecu harnesses to reach for lhd? thanks again for everyones help so far it has been really informative....


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

ProjectH213 said:


> does anyone have a write up on another site for the wiring involved in an sr swap..? or would it just be extending the ecu harnesses to reach for lhd? thanks again for everyones help so far it has been really informative....


Yeah I'm doing the same swap write now. I think you are going to be swapping like 6 wires (maybe 10) i haven't go there yet. You said it was going in a 90? You also need to switch out the power steering lines with a later model (that's only if you want it). I'm not using power steering, so i just threw all of mine away. Anyway the website for the wiring is 

http://members.tripod.com/darksideracer25/id111.htm

click on the pic that tells about the KA24E harness. It will take you to another site about which wires to switch around. Hope this helps.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got mine off of ebay for $500.00 from Georgia. I think shipping was going to be like $250.00, but I went ahead a drove to Georgia, it was only like an hour away. Mine came with the transmission, uncut harness, ecu, even the cross member, and fusebox. I just finished prepping the engine bay, and now im starting to do the swap. Look on ebay for a company. I got my SR from JHOT exports. Just type that into the search engine, you'll be flooded with JDM parts. Good luck searching.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

If I were you, I'd get a metal headgasket for the motor from Greddy (I believe). I'd also add a larger capacity oil pan from them also. The stock paper headgaskets won't hold the boost I'm sure you're gonna be putting on it.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Look what I've found. Non-turbo s13 sr20 with wiring....$102.50. And it's even in Fl. You said you were going there right?

here it is http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7940268622&category=33615&sspagename=WDVW

It doesn't have a tranny.


----------



## l88m22vette (Nov 10, 2004)

heya zell, you got an sr swap for $500? man, could you PM me some info? Getting the swap for $500 would be great


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I got a non turbo for 500 with trans and everything else. Lucky for me the only difference in the internals are the cams. I already purchased the cams and a T-28 turbo. Check with JHOT exports on ebay. Type in Jhot for the search engine. I have visited their buisness and they are a legitimate company in Augusta Georgia. Only thing I can tell you is to time it right. I'll keep lookin around for everyone. Just keep checkin the forums.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> I got a non turbo for 500 with trans and everything else. Lucky for me the only difference in the internals are the cams. I already purchased the cams and a T-28 turbo. Check with JHOT exports on ebay. Type in Jhot for the search engine. I have visited their buisness and they are a legitimate company in Augusta Georgia. Only thing I can tell you is to time it right. I'll keep lookin around for everyone. Just keep checkin the forums.


I thought that the NA SR20 had 10 to 1 pistons?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

it does, but here is another thing. Instead tearing down an engine just to replace the pistons, why not use a steel headgasket that is twice as thick? It will lower the compression a point or so, and be just a strong if not stronger. I'm going on this path and see what will happen. Praying to the nissan god it will work. :thumbup:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

plus you still can run around 8psi safely on a 10.1CP....I wouldn't go anymore though.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

By the way... I found another S14 N/A SR20DE engine on ebay. JHOT is selling it. check with them on the price. 

www.ebay.com


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> Praying to the nissan god it will work. :thumbup:


The Nissan god hates me. 

Is 8.8:1 a good compression for boost?


----------

